# Need help reading a cursive name ...



## needhelp2

Hello ! I lived in Greece briefly, about 17 years ago, and I actually learned to read it and speak it enough to get around town, but I've almost forgotten most of it (I've been in other countries since), and I also never really had to read someone writing in cursive. I'm struggling in trying to read this signature on a piece of art (I know the art is Greek because on the back of the painting it says Made in Greece, etc):




I think it's (translated in English), N P Kepsi ? Am I close, or way off ? Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## needhelp2

Is this difficult to read even for Greek speakers ?


----------



## ireney

Hello needhelp2,

It's quite impossible for me. I'd say the first two letters are Ν and Π but the rest is just squiggles.


----------



## needhelp2

ireney said:


> Hello needhelp2,
> 
> It's quite impossible for me. I'd say the first two letters are Ν and Π but the rest is just squiggles.


See, I thought the first two letters were quite clearly Nu and Pi also, maybe they are initials ? Then the last word ... I thought it was in cursive, and so that first letter was a Kappa, then some other letter (maybe a poorly written eta ?), then a psi. So I was thinking N.P. Keps and then some more letters. Is this way off ... do you think the last part is just nonsense ? 

Thanks for your help by the way


----------



## ireney

The thing is, it's a signature. If it's anything like, say, mine, there's no point in trying to figure out the last letters. Past my initials, it's gibberish (well, more like spastic lines really).


----------



## needhelp2

ireney said:


> The thing is, it's a signature. If it's anything like, say, mine, there's no point in trying to figure out the last letters. Past my initials, it's gibberish (well, more like spastic lines really).


 Yeah, true that  My signature looks like Sanskrit


----------



## sotos

The initials are ni-pi but the rest is unreadable, like most greek signatures. If you want to know the name of the painter you' d better take a good picture of the whole painting and the detail of the signature and show it to some greek gallerists.


----------



## needhelp2

sotos said:


> The initials are ni-pi but the rest is unreadable, like most greek signatures. If you want to know the name of the painter you' d better take a good picture of the whole painting and the detail of the signature and show it to some greek gallerists.


Yeah that's a good idea ... I may just have to do that. It looks like "generic art", for the tourist industry/etc, but still. Thanks again to all who helped


----------

